# Sapphire 4870x2



## Rocko

Selling my old card, just replaced it with a 5850. Before considering, please note that the card has small square-like artifacts that flash around the screen, much like if the card was overclocked. While in my possession, the card has not been overclocked. I know the previous/original owner,  but cannot guarantee he did not overclock the card. 

I ran an "underclock" on the card and determined that at the values;

Core Voltage=  1262mV (stock)
Core Clock=     700MHz (stock=750MHz)
Memory Clock= 800MHz (stock=900Mhz)

the card is completely stable with no artifacts. Tested with Techpowerup GPU tool and 3DMark06. 3DMark06 score at these values was 19439 with the rig in my sig.











Asking $70 USD, I will pay first $5 in shipping. I will also, because of the nature of the card, offer 100% return if the card fails within the first 2 weeks of arrival.


----------



## Rocko

Card Sold


----------



## JareeB

damnit!


----------



## Rocko

JareeB said:


> damnit!



lol


----------



## Rit

rocko said:


> card sold



i keel you!


----------



## Rocko

Card up for sale again, transaction fell through. :good:


----------



## karma charger

Rocko said:


> Card up for sale again, transaction fell through. :good:



me:"YES!!!!"
wife:"the credit card bill is going over!!! you cant buy any comp equipment!"
me:"can someone tell me why i got married?"


----------



## jd132

lol...Im glad im single


----------



## Rocko

karma charger said:


> me:"YES!!!!"
> wife:"the credit card bill is going over!!! you cant buy any comp equipment!"
> me:"can someone tell me why i got married?"





jd132 said:


> lol...Im glad im single



lolzzz


----------



## bcoffee20

Hey im interested in this since im just running a 4850 and this looks like a good upgrade. I was just curious about how long you ran it stable on those settings for?


----------



## Rocko

I ran it at its stock settings while in my possession, and it was not crashing or anything, it just had occasional artifacts.

At the settings I found of time of post, I ran a test for about an hour without any artifacts or instability.


----------



## Rocko

Price lowered!


----------

